# July 2010 BMQ



## Saja (15 Mar 2010)

Wondering if anyone else is heading to BMQ July 10th, 2010, St. Jean?

Got the call March 5th, wooooot!!!  Swear in June 4th in Ottawa.  Am so very proud and excited to become a member of the Canadian Forces, going RMS Clerk - Land.


----------



## eastcoastgirl (15 Mar 2010)

I am! I just got the call on Thursday. I swear in on July 7 in Halifax, going RMS Clerk - Navy. I can't wait to get going.


----------



## jewel05 (15 Mar 2010)

Me too   Got the call last Tuesday. I swear in on June 4th in Ottawa.  Going RMS Clerk- Army.


----------



## Bardown789 (15 Mar 2010)

Hey got the call about 2 weeks ago, Swearing in june 16th, BMQ July 10th, going for medtech-land


----------



## dhddiver (27 Mar 2010)

Hello, I have been reading the forums over the last 6 months and the information provided has helped me get through the application process to finally given a date for BMQ in July.

The application process for me started in August 09 with all the ups and downs of the process.  In January I received the medically unfit letter from RMO, but appealed the decision and have since accepted a job offer.  

I am 37 years old and the decision to join the CF has always been something I wanted to do, and now I feel I am in the right place in my life to make the commitment.  

Is there anyone else going to BMQ in July??


----------



## Duke Lantoran (27 Mar 2010)

I'm close in date, mine starts August 9th.

I'm just a fresh-faced 19 year old trying to find where I feel i'm supposed to be


----------



## Saja (27 Mar 2010)

Sounds all too familiar, a mirror of my application process!!!  Am headed to basic for July 12th as well.  I am 45 years young female and very excited to tackle all the challenges as a new recruit.  Guess I will met you there  

What trade is your trade?


----------



## Duke Lantoran (27 Mar 2010)

NCIOP for me, dunno about the original poster though


----------



## Blecter (28 Mar 2010)

I'm close as well. Got my call a couple weeks ago with an offer to go for basic on July 26th! All I'm waiting for now is another call with more details (should be shortly).

I'm going in as a Combat Engineer. Going in at the ripe young age of 18.


----------



## dhddiver (28 Mar 2010)

My trade is a Naval Weapons Tech.  I am a Commercial Diver by trade as well so I am hoping to get a sub trade as a ships diver or maybe clearance diver later on.  Yes I found the application process very frustrating, but I had remind myself that I am applying for a job that has a lot of people going through the process and federal government.

Have you started the physical training?  What is your trade?


----------



## Saja (28 Mar 2010)

Am going RMS Clerk - Land,  as I  was a paralegal in the civvie world. Have begun training for the past couple of months, basically working on strength and core to begin with and of course pushups.  Which I am proud to say I can now do  

Still have 2.5 months to get even stronger and work on my cardio with which I am starting to see results.  Motivation is not an issue as I am so pumped and excited to begin basic!!!


----------



## Sam 45 (28 Mar 2010)

I got a call with a job offer and I think the guy handling my case said June 11, but now I think I might have misheard him and my basic is July 12th. Oh well.


----------



## B-dub (28 Mar 2010)

If you guys don't mind my asking when did you get the call? i was deemed medically fit in January and was told i would a call in mid march, when that didn't come i talked to the lieutenant who interviewed me and said that the selection that was supposed to happen didn't, and that i should wait a couple more weeks. just curious to see when they started calling people for the year. i'm applying in Toronto if it makes a difference

,thanks


----------



## Sam 45 (28 Mar 2010)

My career counsellor called me around a week and a half ago saying that I'm going to offered a job for 4 years Combat Engineer ect. and that my basic starts on June 10th. I haven't signed anything or gone to the CFRC since then so I don't really don't know what happens next. I applied last June out of Ottawa.


----------



## Bardown789 (28 Mar 2010)

Hey guys (and gals), got the call early march, ill be heading to st jean july 12th, going in for med tech. Hope you all ( if from the GTA) enjoy running in a bit warmer temperatures, its quite nice not eating salt by faceplanting on the sidewalk numerous times this winter (dont trust the drivers around here... too many close calls running on the roads, even with a bright yellow underarmour hoodie). Might i also add, DONT FORGET to train the legs..., pushups, chin ups and sit ups are great exercises, but nothing builds core strength like a PROPERLY done squat or deadlift, with 85% of your muscles being activated in a squat you cant go wrong. Goodluck to all with training, see yeah there soon.


----------



## BIG E (28 Mar 2010)

BMQ course for me starts April 12th. Im excited, its been a solid 8 month wait


----------



## Maytag (29 Mar 2010)

Hey Duke,

Im also heading out for the August 9th BMQ,  what trade you going for?


----------



## Duke Lantoran (29 Mar 2010)

as I previously mentioned above, im coming in for NCIOP. I've always liked computers, so the thought of being an NCIOP just feels right, you know?

I'm sure we'll see each other there, Maytag, at some point in the course


----------



## Blecter (29 Mar 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you Sam 45, with a different start date.



			
				B-dub said:
			
		

> If you guys don't mind my asking when did you get the call? i was deemed medically fit in January and was told i would a call in mid march, when that didn't come i talked to the lieutenant who interviewed me and said that the selection that was supposed to happen didn't, and that i should wait a couple more weeks. just curious to see when they started calling people for the year. i'm applying in Toronto if it makes a difference
> 
> ,thanks



I got my call two weeks ago tomorrow. I applied at the beginning of November 09 to go in as an Engineering Officer, then changed my mind and changed my application a few weeks back (beginning of March 2010) to Combat Engineer. Got my call 5 days later. I'm going through the recruiting center in St. John's, NL.


----------



## Duke Lantoran (29 Mar 2010)

What about you Maytag, where you coming from and for what trade?


----------



## Maytag (29 Mar 2010)

going in for Field Artillery. im from Brantford so my recruiting centre was in Hamilton.

where ya from?


----------



## Duke Lantoran (30 Mar 2010)

currently living in Sackville, New Brunswick, so my recruiting center is in Moncton, but ive lived all over. Dad is ex-air force


----------



## dhddiver (30 Mar 2010)

I actually called the recruiting office in Halifax a couple of weeks ago and was told that my medical was approved and that I was merit listed.  The next day the job offer and scheduled for Basic in July.  To be honest I wish I was going sooner, but it gives me more time to get in better shape.

Anyone have a specific training program that they are working on?  Just looking to add to mine.  

I run for about 8km per day and then over 40 mins in the pool.  Doing the usual weight training combined with push ups and chin ups.  On top of any time I get to spend in the water working as a diver.

Any extra ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2010)

dhddiver, try looking in the Physical Training & Standards sub-forum for workout ideas.


----------



## dhddiver (30 Mar 2010)

Thanks PMedMoe, there is a lot of useful information there


----------



## Bardown789 (30 Mar 2010)

dhddiver said:
			
		

> I actually called the recruiting office in Halifax a couple of weeks ago and was told that my medical was approved and that I was merit listed.  The next day the job offer and scheduled for Basic in July.  To be honest I wish I was going sooner, but it gives me more time to get in better shape.
> 
> Anyone have a specific training program that they are working on?  Just looking to add to mine.
> 
> ...



DHDDiver, As Pmedmoe said check out the forum there are great workout ideas there. but i can give you my 2 cents (for whats its worth anyways lol).

For basic training, probably the best way to train your body in my opinion is to do muscular endurance training. This provides provides many benefits as it allows your muscles to work harder and longer, as well as train your body to fight better/ get rid of quicker lactic acid build up ( commonly known as DOMS - delayed onset muscle soreness). 

SO what this means for your workouts, is never lift any weights for less then 12 reps, keep that heart rate moderately high by doing quick sets and not reading or texting on the bench in between sets.  If you need routine ideas PM for more info. 

Also i strongly recommend reading up on articles on bodybuilding.com, encorporting training such as plyometrics ( P90x one is great, and youll notice quite a difference after a month of use, in all areas of your training). DONT FORGET to train the legs.

Most importantly, Eat right and fuel your body properly.


----------



## [TouS12 (31 Mar 2010)

I got my call on March 8th and I'm going for Basic on July 26th
as an Infantry Soldier.

Anyone else going on July 26th ? 
From Ottawa ?


----------



## fultonz (31 Mar 2010)

I just recently got my call for basic as well, I leave August 9th also and im going for sigop, 18 years old here too


----------



## Duke Lantoran (31 Mar 2010)

Where you comin from, fultonz?


----------



## Dou You (31 Mar 2010)

Bardown789 said:
			
		

> For basic training, probably the best way to train your body in my opinion is to do muscular endurance training. This provides provides many benefits as it allows your muscles to work harder and longer, as well as train your body to fight better/ get rid of quicker lactic acid build up ( commonly known as DOMS - delayed onset muscle soreness).



You like your exercise physiology eh? Can't say the same about me...I almost fell asleep in my ex phys class this morning   Haha.


----------



## shawncar (31 Mar 2010)

Hey everyone, i am also starting my BMQ on July 12 for a vehicle technician. Super pumped to leave and start a wicked career especially after waiting a year to finally get the call lol


----------



## Sam 45 (1 Apr 2010)

Bardown789 said:
			
		

> DHDDiver, As Pmedmoe said check out the forum there are great workout ideas there. but i can give you my 2 cents (for whats its worth anyways lol).
> 
> For basic training, probably the best way to train your body in my opinion is to do muscular endurance training. This provides provides many benefits as it allows your muscles to work harder and longer, as well as train your body to fight better/ get rid of quicker lactic acid build up ( commonly known as DOMS - delayed onset muscle soreness).
> 
> ...



What I'm doing to get ready for basic (and because I've always wanted to) is training for the Ottawa half marathon on May 30th. The training is pretty hard on my body but by June I know I'll be in great cardiovascular shape and probably cut a few percentage points off my body fat %.


----------



## dhddiver (1 Apr 2010)

Thanks for all the information, like anything else persistence is key to your training schedule.  I am looking forward to going to basic and starting my new career.  This is a great forum to share ideas so if anybody else has any ideas please don't be shy.


----------



## dhddiver (1 Apr 2010)

For those who are interested and are BMQ in July I have set up a facebook group page.  Here is the link: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Canadian-Forces-BMQ-July-2010/100891446619471


----------



## Class-Senior (1 Apr 2010)

Not scheduled for July but, I might get the opportunity,

I applied to the reserves last July 2009.
Presently scheduled for reserve weekend BMoQ in September 2010.
I applied for a Signals Officer DEO position.
It has been a long wait but, I continue to be very excited about this opportunity.
The excitement has me getting in better shape than I have been in years (many years.,,, I am 45 yrs old).

I hope to meet some of you during my training.


----------



## Ascendant (1 Apr 2010)

Bardown789 said:
			
		

> Also i strongly recommend reading up on articles on bodybuilding.com



Right, if you want to find out how to prepare your body for peak physical performance, read articles from a bodybuilding website, where actual performance means nothing and the only focus is how to look better.

I'd be very interested in what kind of program you would provide this guy if he did, indeed, Pm you.


----------



## aegishjalmar (4 Apr 2010)

Kratos said:
			
		

> Right, if you want to find out how to prepare your body for peak physical performance, read articles from a bodybuilding website, where actual performance means nothing and the only focus is how to look better.
> 
> I'd be very interested in what kind of program you would provide this guy if he did, indeed, Pm you.



You should probably take a look at the actual website before offering your ill-informed opinion. Bodybuilding.com offers VERY useful information on ALL forms of healthy dieting and exercise. Most articles are written by very knowledgeable people who clearly know what they are talking about and can back up their statements with facts. This site is an excellent source of information for someone looking to get in shape or improve their own physical performance, whether that be through strength training, cardiovascular endurance, etc. 

Read some of the articles yourself, and then form an opinion. I trust even you will find some helpful tips somewhere on the site.


----------



## Bardown789 (4 Apr 2010)

Sam 45, that sounds awesome, best of luck...



			
				Kratos said:
			
		

> Right, if you want to find out how to prepare your body for peak physical performance, read articles from a bodybuilding website, where actual performance means nothing and the only focus is how to look better.
> 
> I'd be very interested in what kind of program you would provide this guy if he did, indeed, Pm you.





			
				aegishjalmar said:
			
		

> You should probably take a look at the actual website before offering your ill-informed opinion. Bodybuilding.com offers VERY useful information on ALL forms of healthy dieting and exercise. Most articles are written by very knowledgeable people who clearly know what they are talking about and can back up their statements with facts. This site is an excellent source of information for someone looking to get in shape or improve their own physical performance, whether that be through strength training, cardiovascular endurance, etc.
> 
> Read some of the articles yourself, and then form an opinion. I trust even you will find some helpful tips somewhere on the site.



Thanks aegishjalmar for clearing that up for me. As bodybuilding.com does have alot of useful information to offer. 

As for the routine Kratos, a slightly intensified cardio-core routine, that would incorporate alot of compound core lifts (squats, deadlifts etc) and burnouts to allow one to build up muscular endurance as well as core strength. Focusing more on functional strength and flexibility rather then a chest that looks like one can bench a car.


----------



## Ascendant (4 Apr 2010)

aegishjalmar said:
			
		

> You should probably take a look at the actual website before offering your ill-informed opinion. Bodybuilding.com offers VERY useful information on ALL forms of healthy dieting and exercise. Most articles are written by very knowledgeable people who clearly know what they are talking about and can back up their statements with facts. This site is an excellent source of information for someone looking to get in shape or improve their own physical performance, whether that be through strength training, cardiovascular endurance, etc.
> 
> Read some of the articles yourself, and then form an opinion. I trust even you will find some helpful tips somewhere on the site.



You think I've never seen BB.com before?

Yeah, there may be some good articles there, but there's also a TON of garbage.

A lot of their stuff focuses on the latest and greatest supplements, which (of course) can be purchased from BB.com, or how to get "shredded for summer".

Cool...

There are _significantly_ better sources out there for good, practical, training information.



			
				Bardown789 said:
			
		

> Thanks aegishjalmar for clearing that up for me. As bodybuilding.com does have alot of useful information to offer.
> 
> As for the routine Kratos, a slightly intensified cardio-core routine, that would incorporate alot of compound core lifts (squats, deadlifts etc) and burnouts to allow one to build up muscular endurance as well as core strength. Focusing more on functional strength and flexibility rather then a chest that looks like one can bench a car.



At least you said compound lifts.

After you mentioned BB.com, I thought all hope was lost.


----------



## fultonz (6 Apr 2010)

Duke I am coming from Newmarket Ontario, applied at the Barrie recruiting center, what about you ?


----------



## Duke Lantoran (6 Apr 2010)

Coming from Sackville, New Brunswick, applied out of Moncton


----------



## fultonz (6 Apr 2010)

Awesome, what are you heading in for ?


----------



## Duke Lantoran (7 Apr 2010)

NCIOP, gunna be a sailor, lol, you?


----------



## MP_Bound (8 Apr 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I just got the call, goin to basic on the 26th. Well I actually will be at Mega on the 24th. Anyone else goin that day?

I am leavin outta Cobourg by train, dont know the time yet.

Lookin forward to it.


----------



## MP_Bound (8 Apr 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I just got the call, goin to basic on the 26th. Well I actually will be at Mega on the 24th. Anyone else goin that day?

I am leavin outta Cobourg by train, dont know the time yet.

Lookin forward to it.


----------



## MP_Bound (8 Apr 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I just got the call, goin to basic on the 26th. Well I actually will be at Mega on the 24th. Anyone else goin that day?

I am leavin outta Cobourg by train, dont know the time yet.

Lookin forward to it.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Apr 2010)

The previous three posts are a prime example of what we have come to know as a typical "Meathead".  

One more cut and paste of the above and MP_Bound will be OUT of here for good.


----------



## MP_Bound (8 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The previous three posts are a prime example of what we have come to know as a typical "Meathead".
> 
> One more cut and paste of the above and MP_Bound will be OUT of here for good.



My apologies,

I was intending on starting a new topic, but it keeps putting it into this thread.

Sincerely,

Meathead


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> My apologies,
> 
> I was intending on starting a new topic, but it keeps putting it into this thread.



And the thread is titled BMQ July 2010.  There's no need to start a new thread for every date.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> but it keeps putting it into this thread.



Ever stop to consider why that is ?


----------



## MP_Bound (8 Apr 2010)

Thanks for all the wonderful advice, you all are just so helpful!


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the wonderful advice, you all are just so helpful!



Attention to detail is very important in the CF.  You'll learn that on BMQ.  Several times over.


----------



## MP_Bound (8 Apr 2010)

Oh I can only begin to imagine what I will learn there lol.


----------



## dhddiver (9 Apr 2010)

I know I started the post for BMQ for July 2010, well I got a call yesterday from the recruiting centre in Halifax and they notified me that my date has changed.  I will be sworn in on May 4th and send to BMQ on May 22nd.

I am looking forward to going sooner and I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Saja (10 Apr 2010)

Dhdiver:  Congratulations!!!!  on getting an earlier date for BMQ, keep us posted on how things are going when you can, and will see you around the mega


----------



## bc_boy2 (16 Apr 2010)

I got the call 3 days ago.  I'm very happy and excited!   My course starts July 26th.  I'm exercising constantly, I want to be as physically fit as possible before I go.  I'm in as Armoured Soldier.  I'll see all you other July people there!


----------



## MP_Bound (16 Apr 2010)

bc_boy2 said:
			
		

> I got the call 3 days ago.  I'm very happy and excited!   My course starts July 26th.  I'm exercising constantly, I want to be as physically fit as possible before I go.  I'm in as Armoured Soldier.  I'll see all you other July people there!



Hey!

I am going to the July 26th BMQ as well!

Going in as armoured too!

Where you shippin out from?
I am taking a train from Cobourg, Ontario on July 24th.


----------



## Lil_T (16 Apr 2010)

Good day all.  I'm kind of hoping to join you July 12th people - won't know for sure til I get back to St Jean though.  No matter, as long as I graduate by the end of November I'm a happy chickadee.

As for workout things, I can give you a detailed description of one of the best (and most hateful) workouts I've ever done while there.

Medicine ball + Hill + circuit  for working your entire body really. Carry a 6-8kg medicine ball in front of you *not resting it on your abdomen* run up and walk down the sides of a steep hill (preferably grassy) for about 30m. Then do the following, 15 situps with medicine ball, put the ball down (obv) run with high knees about 10 m, drop and do 15 leg lifts, sprint for about 20m, drop and hold the plank position for 1 min, roll onto your back and bicycle for 20 reps, sprint over to your ball and do the hill course again, this time walking backward up the hill and forward down it.  Repeat circuit until workout time reaches one hour.  Alternative exercises can include Russian twist with medicine ball, pushups, medicine ball pushups. I also recommend alternating your plank positions, if for no other reason than for variety ie/ hands, elbows (ouchie) and forearms, and if you're really brave, a bosu ball or medicine ball.

Dont forget to drink your water!


----------



## Iceman2010 (17 Apr 2010)

Anyone else going to St. Jean in July? Send me a message or e-mail me if you are. I am going in as an rms clerk, but have been told that due to my test scores, that they can change my trade on me at the drop of a hat...is this true? I am 34 years old, and a father of three. I was told that this does not change my eligibility for deployment overseas. How likely is it that I will be deployed? Either way, I am more than willing to do what ever it is that the forces asks me to do. I know that is part and parcel of being in the regular force. I was in Air Cadets back in the 1980s; however, I understand this has nothing to do with the journey that I have now engaged in. I do some form of PT on a daily basis. I make sure that I am up no later than 5am, and usually go for around a 5km run at that time. I do not keep track of how fast i run, or how many push-ups or sit-ups i can do, although i know I am well beyond the minimum standard. I simply give it 100%, as I am preparing for my time at BMQ, and that is my main focus right now. Anyone have any tips for me?


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Apr 2010)

Try looking in this thread:

BMQ July 2010


----------



## George Wallace (17 Apr 2010)

If you missed or just outright ignored the numerous links provided on the site, you should watch this video for an indication of what you may face if you don't honour the criteria for joining this site.  

You should have read the Army.ca Conduct Guidelines when you registered for the site......and not ignored them.


----------



## Iceman2010 (17 Apr 2010)

I am leaving for BMQ in July...feel free to contact me if you wish. How is your training going?


----------



## Lil_T (17 Apr 2010)

I'm doing physio right now, and starting the hard stuff Monday morning.  Hopefully in another week or two I'll be able to start my med. ball training.  Hopefully a space will open up that I can occupy asap!


----------



## Iceman2010 (17 Apr 2010)

B-dub said:
			
		

> If you guys don't mind my asking when did you get the call? i was deemed medically fit in January and was told i would a call in mid march, when that didn't come i talked to the lieutenant who interviewed me and said that the selection that was supposed to happen didn't, and that i should wait a couple more weeks. just curious to see when they started calling people for the year. i'm applying in Toronto if it makes a difference
> 
> ,thanks



I went for my interview in New Westminster, BC on March 18th, and got the call on April 6th first thing in the morning. What the interviewer said did not make a whole lot of sense. He gave me his card, scratched out his phone number, and told me to e-mail him sometime in mid-May. He said BMQ was full until August, and I would be going before March 2011 to BMQ. Next thing I know, I get the call to go, and they tell me that I may even be going sooner than July 12th...weird...I wonder if getting 100% on the aptitude test has anything to do with this?


----------



## heavygunner (17 Apr 2010)

Iceman2010 said:
			
		

> I wonder if getting 100% on the aptitude test has anything to do with this?



100%  eh??? what trade are you going in for?


----------



## bc_boy2 (17 Apr 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> I am going to the July 26th BMQ as well!
> 
> ...



That's great!  
I'm actually from Quebec but, I'm english.   My ceremony is on July 14th and I'm gonna be at CFLRS by July 24th, I believe.  


P.S.:  This is the same guy from the facebook page btw    lol


----------



## MP_Bound (17 Apr 2010)

bc_boy2 said:
			
		

> That's great!
> I'm actually from Quebec but, I'm english.   My ceremony is on July 14th and I'm gonna be at CFLRS by July 24th, I believe.
> 
> 
> P.S.:  This is the same guy from the facebook page btw    lol



haha yea i put two and two together lol.

when I saw you were from quebec I thought you were gonna be in the french platoon. 

I still havent even been told when my Swearing in Date is....my file manager left for a two week vacation but told me to expect a call in June sometime.


Im pumped, i checked the train schedule and I should be at the Mega on the 24th around 4:30-5pm.


----------



## Lil_T (17 Apr 2010)

Iceman2010 said:
			
		

> I went for my interview in New Westminster, BC on March 18th, and got the call on April 6th first thing in the morning. What the interviewer said did not make a whole lot of sense. He gave me his card, scratched out his phone number, and told me to e-mail him sometime in mid-May. He said BMQ was full until August, and I would be going before March 2011 to BMQ. Next thing I know, I get the call to go, and they tell me that I may even be going sooner than July 12th...weird...I wonder if getting 100% on the aptitude test has anything to do with this?



Probably not, there may have been a person from your area who suddenly decided to drop out or something and so you were put in to fill the space.


----------



## bc_boy2 (18 Apr 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> haha yea i put two and two together lol.
> 
> when I saw you were from quebec I thought you were gonna be in the french platoon.
> 
> ...



lol yeah, I'm from quebec but, I'm english.  I can speak french too but, my first language is english.


You know, that's funny because my file manager said he was about to go on vacation too...  Luckily, he had the date of my ceremony before he left.  I wouldn't worry about it though, you'll get your date.   If it's anything like me,  you'll have yours about a week before you have to be at the Mega. (mine's on July 14th and I have to be at the Mega on July 24th)

I'm super pumped too  :nod:  I've been excercising daily and reading the CFLRS booklet online every day lol


----------



## MP_Bound (18 Apr 2010)

bc_boy2 said:
			
		

> lol yeah, I'm from quebec but, I'm english.  I can speak french too but, my first language is english.
> 
> 
> You know, that's funny because my file manager said he was about to go on vacation too...  Luckily, he had the date of my ceremony before he left.  I wouldn't worry about it though, you'll get your date.   If it's anything like me,  you'll have yours about a week before you have to be at the Mega. (mine's on July 14th and I have to be at the Mega on July 24th)
> ...



yeah i suspect I will get a call in a couple weeks to let me know firm dates...

i am scheduled to be at the mega on the 24th of july as well.

I have been following a workout timeline as well, will be prepapre for the fitness by the time basic comes


----------



## Iceman2010 (18 Apr 2010)

heavygunner said:
			
		

> 100%  eh??? what trade are you going in for?



I told them i wanted to go in as an RMS Clerk, but who knows what they are going to do with me???


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2010)

Iceman2010 said:
			
		

> I told them i wanted to go in as an RMS Clerk, but who knows what they are going to do with me???



So you don't know what trade you are enrolled as?  ???


----------



## aesop081 (18 Apr 2010)

Iceman2010 said:
			
		

> I told them i wanted to go in as an RMS Clerk, *but who knows what they are going to do with me*???



If you are applying for RMS, then thats what you will get if its open and you are qualified. Its not like the CF sends a guy to the artillery when he applied for something else. You got a good score on the CFAT, good for you. You managed the written equivalent of putting your pants on correctly. 


Get over it.


----------



## heavygunner (18 Apr 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You managed the written equivalent of putting your pants on correctly.
> 
> 
> Get over it.


 ;D well said!


----------



## Lil_T (18 Apr 2010)

Oh wow Aviator, I seriously just laughed out loud.

Iceman did you get your offer yet?  

If you want RMS Clerk, you'll get it.  There's a forces wide shortage of us folk.  Don't sweat it.  I would be VERY surprised if they offered you something other than what you wanted, knowing that.


----------



## Blecter (19 Apr 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> haha yea i put two and two together lol.
> 
> when I saw you were from quebec I thought you were gonna be in the french platoon.
> 
> ...



Haha, it's cool that we call connected on here and FB at relatively the same time.

I'm not sure on the date of my swearing in yet either, but I figure I'll scoot down to the RC on Tuesday to find out. These next few months are either going to feel very long or very short!


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Apr 2010)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Iceman did you get your offer yet?



The guy has a date for BMQ:



			
				Iceman2010 said:
			
		

> I am leaving for BMQ in July...feel free to contact me if you wish. How is your training going?



He should know what trade he is.   :


----------



## Lil_T (19 Apr 2010)

yeah, I'm an idiot... heh.  

How do you not know what pos'n you were offered?


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Apr 2010)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> How do you not know what pos'n you were offered?



"Congratulations.  You've been enrolled in the CF as, well, nothing right now, we'll decide after you finish BMQ."


----------



## Lil_T (19 Apr 2010)

:nod:  yep,  that happens a lot....... ???


----------



## CooperLT (28 Apr 2010)

i got the call march 8 lol gonna remember that day forever lol and im swearing in june 4th like almost everyone else and im of to st jean july 12th for BMQ im going in a hull tech in the navy much to my military parents disapointment since they are both army lol but they have come to accept that it is what makes me happy


----------



## CooperLT (28 Apr 2010)

wow soo many ppl with BMQ on july 12th its gonna be fun meeting u all ... cause im headed to st jean july 12th as well look forward to seeing u all there now back to packing my whole life into boxes


----------



## Blecter (28 Apr 2010)

I'm going in July, but I start my course on the 26th. Here's a thread with more people going in July.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92831.75.html


----------



## MP_Bound (29 Apr 2010)

im going july 26th...armoured solider army


----------



## heavygunner (6 May 2010)

Got a call from the recruiting center today asking me if i wanted to start BMQ July 12th as opposed to August 23rd. Obviously I jumped at the opportunity!


----------



## RedMan (11 May 2010)

I'll also be joining you guys! I'm 37 and live in Windsor, Ontario. I fly to St. Jean July 24th to start BMQ for July 26th. I am going for LCIS (Army), as I have been an Electronics Tech for over 14 years.

I have never flown on anything before, and after watching "The Amazing Race" too many times, I hope nothing gets messed up!

I have been doing pushups, situps, 5-6km runs, and 20 meter shuttle run tests almost each day that I can. (lots of rain lately). I am not going crazy, but I am well above the minimum for the cf express test, and keep getting better each week. If you haven't started any PT... start now! Every little bit now makes it easier later on when sleep will be MUCH less!

Can't wait to see you guys there!


----------



## MP_Bound (11 May 2010)

RedMan said:
			
		

> I'll also be joining you guys! I'm 37 and live in Windsor, Ontario. I fly to St. Jean July 24th to start BMQ for July 26th. I am going for LCIS (Army), as I have been an Electronics Tech for over 14 years.
> 
> I have never flown on anything before, and after watching "The Amazing Race" too many times, I hope nothing gets messed up!
> 
> ...



i will see ya there redman, i start july 26th for armoured....


----------



## Sam 45 (19 May 2010)

I'm going to the July 12 course.  Swear in on the 6th.


----------



## Saja (20 May 2010)

Congratulations Heavygunner and Sam45!!!  See you both there on the 12th.  Looks like there are going to be a bunch of us from here on, going to be awesome!!!  There is a facebook page started, join in so we can get to know you!!!


----------



## heavygunner (20 May 2010)

Sam45 what trade are you going in for? as for the FB group I've already joined.


----------



## Blecter (20 May 2010)

All this waiting until the 24th of July is driving me nuts haha  ;D


----------



## Sam 45 (23 May 2010)

Heavy I'm going in as Combat Engineer, and I'll look around for that Facebook group.

Anybody else leaving out of Ottawa? Don't need a ride or anything just curious to see if any other Ottawans heading out to July BMQ.

Looking forward to  seeing you all there.


----------



## CooperLT (24 May 2010)

I'm  from Ottawa or rather Orleans


----------



## Nesopgal (25 May 2010)

Blecter said:
			
		

> All this waiting until the 24th of July is driving me nuts haha  ;D



July ain't that bad. Imagine everybody that is getting calls for November/January etc. right now. 6months of waiting. 
Be happy


----------



## B-dub (30 May 2010)

thanks for replying everyone, i got the call and i leave for july 26th basic as well. im really excited, its been 13 months since i applied so you can imagine my (and my parents) relief that i can finally get away from home.   ;D


----------



## LUCK OF THE IRISH (30 May 2010)

Hello All,

Going to St. Jean July 24th, to begin BMQ July 26th.  I'm going in for Armoured, living in Durham Region.


----------



## MP_Bound (30 May 2010)

Luck Of The Irish said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> Going to St. Jean July 24th, to begin BMQ July 26th.  I'm going in for Armoured, living in Durham Region.



Im leaving from peterborough...going for armoured...

you takin a train?


----------



## Blecter (2 Jun 2010)

Got my call firming up my swearing in on the 20th of July.

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------

